# Solicitor and barrister fees... VAT rate?



## landmarkjohn (20 Mar 2008)

I have received an estimate of fees from solicitor and barrister regarding divorce work. Both quote + VAT @ 21%.

I was under the impression that VAT on services was 13% and on goods 21%.... and I would consider the work done as being a service not goods.

I appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## mercman (20 Mar 2008)

I have always been charged 21% VAT on legal bills.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Mar 2008)

Check this out for VAT rates of most professions  www.revenue.ie


----------



## landmarkjohn (20 Mar 2008)

and the revenue site said:

*VAT Rates*

*Solicitor, Services Of*

Rate: 21.0Section/Sch: S11(1)(a)Order:  
Remarks: Are 4th Schedule services unless connected with immovable goods.


----------



## BPC (26 Mar 2008)

Legal services are subject to VAT at the standard rate, currently 21%.

The reduced rate, currently *13.5%* only applies to a specific list of goods and services contained in the Sixth Schedule to the VAT Act. For example, building services, concrete, works of art, newspapers, photography etc. 

Legal services are not contained on this Schedule. Therefore 21%. :-(


----------

